# Does Gentoo2006.0  support hard disk of high capacity(250G)?

## gzwangyang

Recently, our company's SUN X2100 Servers arised "Disk I/O error" in succession and the error occured in 74G and 400G hard discs. So I want to know ¡R 

Does Gentoo2006.0 support hard disk of high capacity ( 250 G,400 G,500 G )? and stable?

Thanks for your reply.

Error message:

Jun 29 01:57:50 Proxy-A ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04

Jun 29 01:57:50 Proxy-A ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 29 01:57:50 Proxy-A ata2: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError } 

Jun 29 01:57:55 Proxy-A ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04

Jun 29 01:57:55 Proxy-A ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 29 01:57:55 Proxy-A ata2: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError } 

Jun 29 01:57:59 Proxy-A ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04

Jun 29 01:57:59 Proxy-A ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 29 01:57:59 Proxy-A ata2: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError } 

Jun 29 01:58:01 Proxy-A cron[30283]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/mrtg/bin/mrtg /opt/mail/htdocs/webmail/webmaster/watch/170/mrtg.cfg)Last edited by gzwangyang on Thu Jul 13, 2006 2:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gzwangyang

Recently ¡M the memory bar on our company's SUN X2100 Server  made a problem¡M and caused that operating system ( Gentoo2006. 0 ) can not start normally. After we replaced  memory bar  ¡M operating system started normally ¡M  but arised "Disk I/O error."

So I want to ask ¡R Can Memory bar which have made problem cause "Disk I/O error"¡S 

Thanks for your reply.

Error message:

Jun 29 01:57:50 Proxy-A ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04

Jun 29 01:57:50 Proxy-A ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 29 01:57:50 Proxy-A ata2: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError } 

Jun 29 01:57:55 Proxy-A ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04

Jun 29 01:57:55 Proxy-A ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 29 01:57:55 Proxy-A ata2: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError } 

Jun 29 01:57:59 Proxy-A ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04

Jun 29 01:57:59 Proxy-A ata2: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 29 01:57:59 Proxy-A ata2: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError } 

Jun 29 01:58:01 Proxy-A cron[30283]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/mrtg/bin/mrtg /opt/mail/htdocs/webmail/webmaster/watch/170/mrtg.cfg)

----------

## ninjaboy13

Yes it does, at home my gentoo box uses two 300GB SATAII drives.  At work my gentoo box there uses a 400GB SATA drive.  Really though HD support is more hardware then software on days.  It all depends on the firmware on your hard drive controller or motherboard.

----------

## daemonflower

I'd second that, I've run 500GB disks without problems. Judging from your description (first memory errors, then disk errors), I'd suspect the mainboard is flaky.

AFAIK Sun has very good technical support. Bug them to replace the motherboard (you do have warranty, don't you?)

----------

## hannson

May be off topic - but how does one check his memory and/or motherboard? MY drive has been pegging the cpu at 98 - 100% most in  and giving me "hdb: lost interrupt" in the dmesg and if it is the motherboard I'd like to know before the warrant expires   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ninjaboy13

hannson,

That sounds like a drive issue.  Try replacing the drive with another one and see if you encounter the same issues.  If you have a spare working drive with windows or linux on it then it should have the same problems if it is your motherboard.  I would also suggest a bios upgrade, and replacing the IDE or SATA cables you are using.  If something is wrong with your memory stressing it will cause it to fail normally.

----------

## goldeagle

i use seagate 250GB sataII hd for months, it's wonderful

maybe ck804 ( the north chip on x2100 mainboard ) does not support sataII well.

----------

## SteveBallmersChair

I have an NForce 4 board and a 250GB WD SATA-300 drive and it works fine- and I have the CK804 chip too.

----------

## makenoob

 *hannson wrote:*   

> May be off topic - but how does one check his memory and/or motherboard? MY drive has been pegging the cpu at 98 - 100% most in  and giving me "hdb: lost interrupt" in the dmesg and if it is the motherboard I'd like to know before the warrant expires  

 

to stress your system, just install gentoo and build your system from source  :Smile: . you will see a mass of errors, if something fails (disk errors when untarring, memory or cpu when its failing to build etc.)

hth,

marc

----------

